# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  βοηθεια στο στήσιμο ιστου και Scannarisma

## salas

Καλησπερα σε όλους,
Επειδή είμαι έτοιμος με ιστο κεραία έχω καρτα Cisco Aironet 340 άλλα δεν μπορώ μόνος να Scannaro ...Υπάρχει καθόλου χρόνος απο κάποιον σας να με βοηθήσει στο στήσιμο...?  ::

----------

